# Firefox und Scrolling = ruckeln

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab da ma nen komisches Problem. Manche Seiten kann ich nur mit Mühe Scrollen. Das ruckelt wie sau und rollt nur ganz langsam. Bei vielen anderen Seiten geht das scrollen allerdings einwandfrei.

Hier www.finalgear.com gehts z.B. nicht. Das ist am ruckeln wie blöde.

Im Konqueror geht die Seite prima.

An was kann das liegen?

Sebastian

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Hollowman,

also das ist bei der Seite wohl normal. Ich hab das auch wobei es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm ist. Meine CPU-Auslastung geht dort beim Scrollen auch un die 80 Prozent-Marke. Generell gegen ruckelnde Flash-Anwendungen empfehle ich die aktuelle Stabile Version von  net-www/netscape-flash 10.0.12.36-r1, weil diese wenigstens (Grafikkarten -) Hardware-Beschleunigung unterstützt, was die CPU entlastet

Flashblocker sind aber meist noch besser um lästige Werbe-Banner zu deaktivieren. Zuvor bemerkte ich viele Seiten die 80-90% Auslastung verursachten nur um mir einen Flashbanner anzuzeigen. Mit dem Flashblocker aktiviert man im Nachhinein nur die Flashanwendungen von denen man einen Nutzen erwartet, das schont die Nerven und ein wenig die Stromrechnung :)

Doch bei der von dir angesprochenen Seite Hilft das auch nicht viel...

----------

## Necoro

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hier www.finalgear.com gehts z.B. nicht. Das ist am ruckeln wie blöde.

 

Wenn ich mit FF3 auf die Seite gehe, ruckelt es nicht (hab ein 1.8GHz Prozessor) - selbst bei ausgeschaltetem AdBlock. Wenn ich die CPU auf 600MHz runtertakte ruckelt es ein wenig aber auch net so sonderlich.

```
# eix -I flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  ~9.0.151.0!m!s 10.0.12.36-r1!m!s -10.0.20.7_alpha!m!s

     Installed versions:  10.0.12.36-r1!m!s(17:16:43 28.10.2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player
```

Oder ist es nicht die Hauptseite, die die Probleme macht?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Falls du x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers benutzt, das scheint ein bekanntes Problem mit Firefox-3 zu sein: nVidia 8000/9000 Series Performance Issues

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

hast du in den Einstellungen des Firefox den sanften Bildlauf aktiviert? Wenn ja probier's mal ohne.

Gruß AWO

----------

## firefly

das hauptproblem ist der background. Da wird ein 4x4 großes gif verwendet, welches gekachelt den gesamten hintergrund ausfüllt.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das mit dem Sanften scrollen war schon ne gute Idee. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum das Problem wieder da war. Hatte die Einstellungen gelöscht.

Aber die Idee mit dem Backround war noch besser. Das gif geblockt und es geht wunderbar.

Danke

Sebastian

----------

